# Toddler cries seeing video of self?



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

DH and I created this awesome DVD showing highlights from the 1st year of our triplets lives - from birth to birthday. We were showing it to some family over the T-day holiday. We marveled as the triplets all sat mesmerized by the video. Its about 30 min long. About 20 min in, one of my DS starts to cry hysterically for "dada" and won't stop. It takes us a long time to settle him down.

Anyone experienced this? Anyone have info on Toddler reactions to seeing themselves and family on the TV? Totally curious.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

My daughter cried too, when she saw video of herself at around 16 or 18 months. Mostly, she was mad because that baby on the TV was playing with HER toys and sitting on HER mommy's lap!

I think she just didn't understand that her things weren't REALLY in the TV. I wouldn't be surprised if your little guy had the same reaction. Had he just seen his father on the screen when he started crying?


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

yes, just like the above poster. DS could not stand to see "that baby" in the video clips. He was very jealous about the whole thing LOL! Now he realizes it's himself (he looked in the mirror one day and said "hi baby...baby is me... Hi me!) and now he can't get enough of watching videos of himself! Nothing to worry about IMO!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

My dd acted very strange and upset seeing home videos too but she was younger - maybe 8 months or so. She's almost two now and I haven't shown her any since cause I don't want her to freak out. I also don't want her to think that things on tv are real, not that she watches tv but I just don't want to give her that impression since I may let her watch some stuff as she gets older. I think its probably kind of confusing so I've just avoided it.


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

My feeling on this seems to be in line with everyone elses - this DS is just more sensitive and seeing people he knows on TV is confusing/scarey to him.

thanks for the responses.

Would still be interested if anybody has read anything on the topic?


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

My DD has only recently recognized that pictures of her are of HER, though she's recognized other people in photos much longer. She's still not convinced by baby pics, though. "Oh, baby. Who that, mama?"
"That's you."
"No, that's baby." etc.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

My DD loves to watch videos of herself. She responds to the sounds in them exactly the way she responded in the video, too. It's kind of spooky how involved she gets though and we're not sure if it's healthy for her so we stopped showing her videos of herself.

She is also absolutely fascinated with a newborn photo of herself. She loves to touch it and kiss it and it's a guaranteed way to get her to stop crying. Strange child.


----------

